# Meater vs Yummly vs Meatstick



## pne123 (Jan 11, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with these wireless probes?  I got the Meater for xmas.  I like it.   The app needs improving.
I know the Yummly and Meatstick has hire temp ratings but that is all I can really see different.


----------

